#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜貓一隻

## tobyhokh

請猜一下這隻貓到底來自哪套動畫，
同時，這隻貓叫什麼名字？牠最初的身份是什麼？


請點擊圖片放大。

----------


## K2T_迷之叶

我來拆臺啦XD
青之驅魔師~對不對

----------


## K2T_迷之叶

小黑~你保護的蠶呢~你今年還有沒有保護蠶寶寶~

唔，拆了你一個台幫你補回一個台吧……

猜猜這隻懶貓是哪裡的~一樣，漫畫名字+身份+名字

----------


## 螺旋狼

這隻不是青之驅魔師的貓又嗎(好像又譯小黑) OwO~

角色列表裡面有

----------


## tobyhokh

To︰螺旋狼

是的，這隻是小黑哦。很可愛呢！

----------


## 阿翔

3樓那隻，貌似的確是小黑，不過是代表懶惰的惡魔小黑……
糟糕那漫畫叫什麼，英文我背不下來……（爆）

----------


## 黑倫

3樓那隻是小黑."懶惰"漫畫名為servamp
除了黑貓吸血鬼還有蝙蝠.刺蝟.狐狸等更七種

----------

